# Summer Jobs



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Construction


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a bit of everything in the summer time. Worked for a garbage company, I went around getting cans back from people who cancelled or quit paying their bill. I worked for a funeral home doing body pickups at homes or the morgue. I also worked for a fine arts camp doing anything and everything. I did this through my second year of college and got a year round job at JCPenney. Thats what I do now, JCP and full time student.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Yelp I do construction too.....


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cattle man... I load cattle and transport them from farm to farm its pretty nice and its a good gig when your dad and uncle are the owners of the farm.. I also work cows sale horses for side money and also I shoe horses for extra money... Shoeing actually pays good there arnt many people around here that do it so it was a great thing to learn...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I did all kinds of stuff. I would do alot of car detailing, then would clean jobsites mow & weedeat for some people.
now I have a job at an archery shop and it seems like I will be at this job for as long as I want and have been told by the owner that if I am still in it when I graduate he will give me the reigns to run that shop since he's starting to open up more and more of them or have me run one of his other shops for him since he's seen from me and heard from other people that from what they say, the say I'm really good at all of it which I hope I am.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Farming


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

Hardwood floors.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I work at a butcher and we do all sorts of things like BBQ's and custom order stuff. I enjoy it.. it pays well and I get to meet a lot of new people so it never gets to monotonous.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds like everyone enjoys their job but yeah once again just trying to get some ideas going through my head


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Trying for a Job at a Conservation Camp. Waiting on a reply.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Workin on a farm


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm taking classes which is more time consuming than a job


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Laying tile


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

i got a buddy that does all kinds of masonry or how ever you spell it he loves it, everything from layin cement to tile


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Work at a store. Need to find something else as well so I can save up more cash for school.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Working at Academy during the week, sealing asphalt on the weekends, and taking two summer classes.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a deal with the local high school and one of the vocational shop students come to my shop and work from 1-6 on weekdays and 8-1 on saturday and I got to train them and they also receive school credit and a paycheck. I am lucky to have the same kid I had last year. Bad thing for me is he is a senior this year and has decided to move on after graduation to become a motorcycle mechanic and will be going to MMI. Excited for him but hate to see him go as he is a great employee. Even offered to pay all his ASE testing and pay $15.00 per hour until he has ASE but he is following his dream of being a Harley Tech.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I work as a civil tech over the summers, pays great but work a ton of hours. Definitely not a thought about money to often outside of summer.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Scout


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

good man goose, well i have great news, my uncle called me yesterday and forwarned me ill be busy when school gets out, starting the 29th he will be on a huge house and he needs all my help i can give him, iv been waiting for that call forever, now if i can stop buying hunting stuff and save a few dollars ill be doing good


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm hopefully gonna start working at my local archery range this summer


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

back at where i have been... hopefully i'm not fulltime on the boats this season; either way i'll be welding


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Tow Truck Driver :shade:


----------



## kybuckhunter34 (Jun 11, 2013)

dig golden seal and i dig ginseng to when season comes in(there both plants).


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bitelybowhunter said:


> good man goose, well i have great news, my uncle called me yesterday and forwarned me ill be busy when school gets out, starting the 29th he will be on a huge house and he needs all my help i can give him, iv been waiting for that call forever, *now if i can stop buying hunting stuff and save a few dollars ill be doing good*


I hear yea there!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

kybuckhunter34 said:


> dig golden seal and i dig ginseng to when season comes in(there both plants).


Ginseng can bring some good money.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Mowing
Selling honey
Anything else i get paid for


----------

